
Should We Be Scared of AI? - rexreed
http://www.cognilytica.com/2017/09/13/ai-today-podcast-002-should-we-be-scared-of-ai/
======
rexreed
The back and forth between Elon Musk and Rodney Brooks is interesting - who
has the most sway? Is it long-term experience in AI or is it someone spend a
lot of money and building businesses in this space?

------
Kath0134
I'd like to think I can side with Rodney Brooks and think that AGI is far far
away but I see an immediate threat of bad actors doing bad things with AI in
its current form.

